

Ask YC:  A site for the dying (e.g., in the spirit of Randy Pausch's last lecture)? - amichail

In case you are not familiar with this, see:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Pausch<p>http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5700431505846055184<p>It seems to me that there are dying people out there who would like to tell the world something in their last moments.
======
davidw
I don't think you've thought this through. First of all, it's extremely morbid
and ... ick. Second... I guess you could do it as some kind of grim community
service, but what would people think of you if you tried to make money at it?

amichail, you seem to have a lot of pretty outlandish ideas, and while that's
not bad (creativity is good), I sense that you don't have a great filter for
what might work and what won't. And I say this realizing that I'm not that
adept at figuring those things out either.

~~~
amichail
I agree with you about the filter problem. But isn't that a problem that
everyone has? After all, this is an empirical area. And a way to see whether
there is interest in something is to ask others to see what the majority
think.

As for this idea, it is rather curious that some dying people have a strong
need to tell the world something. I think it's a form of therapy for them.

~~~
davidw
No, some people have a really keen sense for what products will fly and which
ones won't.

~~~
aneesh
Steve Jobs, to name just one.

------
pius
I think that a service catering to that wish could do well, if tastefully
done. You'd have to really think critically about the customer need though --
just standing up yet _another_ social network and saying it's for terminally
ill people probably wouldn't get you far.

~~~
jmzachary
Pius is absolutely right. You might look to funeral homes, religious
organizations, and Hospice for some ideas on how to handle the topics of
terminal illness and death in a tasteful manner. But the core idea isn't a bad
one.

------
smalter
here's one place you can go for that
<http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/stat/executedoffenders.htm>

